# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Organizata "MJAFT", modeli i protestës qytetare për një Shqipëri ndryshe

## Thjeshtesia

Artikulli i meposhtem eshte marre nga revista Spekter.  Mendova ta ndaj me ju kete LAJM TE MIRE-fillimin e ndergjegjesimit dhe zgjimit te shoqerise shqiptare, aq jetike per progresin dhe emancipimin e popullit tone. 


MJAFT-Modeli i protestës qytetare për një Shqipëri ndryshe

Nga Arlinda Canaj


Kisha dëgjuar prej muajsh për Fushatën Mjaft. Si të gjithë qytetarët e Tiranës, isha goditur nga ajo pëllëmbë e lyer me gjak dhe nga ato shprehi direkte, që ndoshta shumë herë mungojnë në mesazhet që na serviren. Dhe një ide simpatie dashur pa dashur, kish nisur të bëhej udhë. Shumë herë pamjet godasin më shumë se fjalët. 
Por në morinë e madhe të punës dhe të jetës, kish qenë thjeshtë një mendim. Mjaft më! OJQ dhe fushatat na kanë ardhur në majë të hundës! 

Një gazetar u godit me grusht nga një ministër rendi
Kish ndodhur absurdi i rradhës. Ajo që rëndom ndodh me ne gazetarët, ndoshta në mënyra më të sofistikuara. U bashkova me të tjerët për të protestuar ndaj kësaj padrejtësie. Nuk i fryva asnjë bilbili, por u ndjeva e gjithëpushtetshme. Një ndjesi që ma krijuan ato djem të rinj, me koherencën e dëshirës sime. Thashë dhe unë Mjaft! 


Mesazhe të simpatizantëve të Mjaft

Denisa Eskiu (shk.e mesme, Berat)
Përshëndetje, të gjithë ju, që keni menduar të hidhni dritë mbi të vërtetën e të bëni një himn për të nxjerrë Shqipërinë nga kjo errësirë e padituri që është zhytur.

Visari, Prishtinë
Tung! Së pari ju përgëzoj për këtë nismë, e cila më dëshmon një realitet të ri të krijuar në Shqipëri dhe marrja e përgjegjësive për atë që ndodh në shoqërinë tuaj. Mos u ndalni, ju mbështesim me gjithë shpirt!

Dr.Lekë Sokoli, ISPS Tiranë
Jam i befasuar dhe i mrekulluar për punën që keni nisur, me të cilën u njoha dhe nëpërmjet materialeve të Internetit. Ju mbështes me gjithë kolegët e mi të Insitutit të Studimeve Politike.

Redaksia e Radios Suedeze
Redaksia jonë mori vesh për punën që bën Mjaft. Ju lumtë! Ju duhet të vazhdoni luftën tuaj ndaj fenomeneve negative, në mënyrë që shqiptarët të keqen ta lënë prapa.

Artan Gjergji, Tiranë
Edhe unë dua të them Mjaft dhe të shpreh zhgënjimin tim ndaj këtij realiteti të fëlliqur shqiptar, nga klasa e ndyrë politike, nga mentalitetet mesjetare. Nuk më pëlqen të jem një sehirxhi i asaj fryme që ju po kultivoni, ndaj dua të bashkoj zërin tim modest dhe të bëhem pjesë aktive e kësaj lëvizjeje.

Tonela Reshanji
Përshëndetje! Të gjithë amerikanëve që njoh iu them se një ditë, së shpejti do kemi një Shqipëri të mrekullueshme, ato mund ta vizitojnë dhe të shohin bukurinë e virgjër natyrore. Shpresoj të krijohet një nivel normal për të gjithë shqipëtarët dhe jo për disa të privilegjuar. Edhe unë jam me ju.

Emil Bakalli, New York
Ideja juaj dhe e lëvizjes mbarëshqiptare Mjaft është një nga lëvizjet më të përkryera, sepse ju po ringjallni ndjenjën e kulluar të shqiptarëve për ndryshimin e shoqërisë sonë. Lëvizja, për mendimin tim ka të njëjtën vlerë dhe rëndësi si ajo e e Rilindjes Kombëtare. Unë për vete kam shumë besim tek fuqia e lëvizjes Mjaft. Ju keni rastin më të përshtatshëm për të përmirësuar shoqërinë Shqiptare një herë e përgjithmonë.

Erion Veliaj
Drejtor ekzekutiv i fushatës MJAFT
- Për çfarë keni studiuar dhe si u lidhët me Mjaft?
- Kam mbaruar për shkenca politike, dhe jam diplomuar vjet në Shtetet e Bashkuara, në Miçigan. Pas vitit tim të parë të universitetit, ndodhi kriza kosovare dhe si shumë shqiptarë që ishin jashtë dhe dëshira ime ishte të jepja një kontribut. Në atë kohë, mamaja ime punonte në një kamp refugjatësh në Durrës, dhe unë përgatitesha për të shkuar në Afrikën Qëndrore, në Çad. Një ditë para se të nisesha, më merr në telefon dhe më thotë: Në Shqipëri po bëhet histori. Diçka që nuk ka ndodhur ndonjëherë në jetën tonë. Ti i ke shumë për zemër këto gjëra. Njeh terrenin dhe mund të jesh më i dobishëm këtu! Unë isha 18 vjeç dhe jam menduar gjithë natën. Mamaja kishte të drejtë. Në Afrikë do isha një individ si shumë të tjerë. Po atë ditë kërkoj në internet me tre fjalë, Kosovë, Luftë dhe Miçigan. Doli një organizatë e ndihmave ndërkombëtare, që kërkonte një menaxher për ndihma ndaj kosovarëve. U paraqita në intervistë po atë ditë, dhe ato ishin aq të dëshpëruar në kërkim të një njeriu për të menaxhuar kampet, saqë nuk pyetën as për moshën dhe as për kurrikulumin tim. Ka qenë periudha kur isha i apasionuar mbas një loje që pak a shumë është ndërtimi i qytetit tim imagjinar. Si do e organizosh ti jetën politike të një qyteti. Kur mbërrita në Peshkopi, në kampin e refugjatëve, kuptova, që tani kjo lojë ishte prej vërteti. Njerëzit kishin nevojë për ndihmë mjekësore, për veshmbathje, ushqime. Aty më goditi realiteti shqipëtar me përmasat e tij të frikshme. 
Në kamp ishin rreth 3000 mijë kosovarë. Ishte një përvojë që më ndryshoi jetën. Ato tre muaj, mu dukën si tre vjet. Më pas pata tundimin që ta lija shkollën dhe ta vazhdoja pas krizës në Kosovë. Dhe kështu bëra. Organizata shtoi ndihmat dhe në Prishtinë kam ndenjur për një vit. Por, përvoja ishte shumë lodhëse. Mund të humbje çdo ditë nga dy shokë, për punë minash, ose fatkeqësi të tjera të këtij lloji. U lodha shumë nga ana emocionale, aq sa nuk më bënte përshtypje as vdekja. Kështu u bëra pjesë e aktivitetit të krizave. Nuk është një punë me të cilën ti siguron shumë para, por është një punë që të jep adrenalinë. Nga ky rast pastaj, mua si të thuash më doli nami që isha i gatshëm në raste krizash, dhe kjo u bë puna ime e dytë. Im atë kishte vdekur në 91 dhe unë duhet që të mbaja veten time. Kështu në fundjavë shkoja në Haiti, si vëzhgues zgjedhjesh, një fundjavë tjetër në Republikën Domenikane për të zëvëndësuar dikë nga OKB/ja që ishte i sëmurë, një konferencë në Argjentinë, më pas në Afrikën e Jugut në Ruandë. Pa kaluar shumë kohë unë bëra një marrëveshje me Universitetin, ku unë çoja këtë përvojë mes studentëve dhe ato të më lejonin që unë ta bëja punën full time. Kështu për tre vjet kam qenë i dërguar në 60 vende të botës. Ishte një përvojë shumë e mirë, por dhe e keqe sepse fara e identitetit tim është shpërndarë në shumë vende. U bë mënyra ime e jetesës.
- Ke ardhur në vendlindje me një eksperiencë shumë të madhe. Në çfazë të duket Shqipëria?
- Kur njerëzit thonë që Shqipëria është vendi më i tmerrshëm në botë, unë vë buzën në gaz. Në Shqipëri nuk jetohet keq. Kur e them këtë, kam parasysh qytetet e mëdha. Por nëse do kalojmë në zonat e thella si ato të Malësisë së Madhe, ku njerëzit jetojnë me një mijë lekë në ditë, kjo është tragjedi. Në botë ka shumë vende të pa zhvilluara, që as mund të krahasohen me vendin tonë. Ajo që mua më trondit më shumë, është imazhi i keq që ka Shqipëria. 
Punonim me një grup të burgosurish në Ruanda që kishin kryer genocidin e 94/ës, ku nga lufta civile vdiq një e treta e popullsisë së këtij vendi. Në një qeli jetonin tre veta në një metër katror vend, që kur lëvizte njëri, dy duhet të uleshin. Njëri prej tyre më thotë: Buzungu (i thonë kështu njeriut të bardhë) nga je ti? Ato mendonin se unë isha amerikan, kanadez. Kur i thashë që isha nga Shqipëria, ato më panë të pezmatuar, sikur unë isha njeriu më i vuajtur i botës. Dhe pastaj përgjigja: Sorry Brother!
Thosha me vete, pse është ky imazh? Të dëgjoje nga një ruandez (që ka vrarë me qindra njerëz të pafajshëm), sesa keq i vinte që unë isha nga Shqipëria, ishte me të vërtetë e tmerrshme. Kjo ka qenë dhe një nga qëllimet më kryesore të Mjaft-it, rregullimi i imazhit të Shqipërisë.
- Si lindi ideja për grupimin Mjaft dhe me kë patët kontakt?
- Ideja lindi në një kafe në Manhattan të New Jorkut. Një mikja jonë që punon në OKB, një organizatë e cila nxjerr dhe rezultatet përfundimtare për zhvillimin e raportit njerëzor për të gjitha vendet e botës, na shprehu keqardhjen e saj, që çdo vit Shqipëria humbet nga tre katër vende në klasifikim, ndërkohë që fasadat duken sikur përmirësohen. Por në fakt në ato raporte listohet vdekshmëria foshnjore, pjesmarrja e grave në politikë, punësimi i femrës. Janë këto karakteristikat që përfaqësojnë një vend. Në to Shqipëria ka dalë për faqe të zezë. Si shpjegohej e gjitha kjo? Duhej bërë diçka, po se çfarë nuk e dinim. Në atë kohë bëhet një konferencë ndërkombëtare, ku ishte dhe ministri Luan Rama nga Shqipëria. Në atë konferencë duket sikur i kishin thënë njëri tjetrit Hajde të rrahim Shqipërinë. Shqipëria doli si çerdhe e trafikut, e kontrabandës, krimit. Nga njëra anë thua është e vërtetë, se kjo njihet si situatë. Por gjithë këto fenomene nuk vijnë me parashutë në Rinas, kalojnë nëpër vende të tjera. 
- Cila është tragjedia e Shqipërisë? Çfarë mund të bëjmë?
- Korrupsioni, gjakmarrja, krimi, ndotja e mjedisit, të gjitha këto fenomene i lejon dorëzimi qytetar. Ajo është tragjedia më e madhe e Shqipërisë. Sepse qytetari është dorëzuar, ai ndjehet pa asnjë lloj të drejte në këtë vend, ndjehet i vogël, i pafuqishëm, ndaj ai tërhiqet. Kemi dëgjuar shumë herë shprehje Varja! Shtyje! Problemi më i madh i Shqipërisë është që qytetari i thjeshtë ka firmosur çertifikatën e heshtjes. Kështu me një grup studentësh që kanë studiuar jashtë dhe me një pjesë tjetër që kanë studiuar në Shqipëri, krijuam këtë fushatë për të ndryshuar këtë tragjedi, zhveshjen e qytetarit të thjeshtë. Këtu lind dhe historia e Mjaft. Ishte një ide për të shkundur pak njerëzit, për të thënë dale more dhe ky vend mund të bëhet. Të furnizosh këto njerëz me ujë, me drita, ti punësosh dhe ti plotësosh kërkesat, nuk do ndonjë zbulim të madh. Do vetëm një grup njerëzish të përkushtuar që të dinë të menaxhojnë këtë territor. Për vende gjigande edhe duhet shumë filozofi. Shqipëria është një vend i vogël që kërkon menaxhim. Nuk ia vlen të shpikim rrotën, por të gjejmë levat për të funksionuar gjithë mekanizmin.
- Ju u bazuat në ndonjë eksperiencë të ngjashme?
- Po. Në dy lëvizje, njëra prej të cilave quhet La rete, dhe është një lëvizje e viteve 80 që lindi në Siçili. Të rinjtë në atë kohë zbuluan që mafiozët nuk janë njerëz me brirë, por janë djali i dikujt, i dashuri i një kushërire. Janë njerëz që jetojnë në shoqërinë tonë. Pra të gjithë këto janë njerëz socialë. Është normale që një shoqja ime të çohet në mëngjes, të hajë përshesh me qumësht dhe më pas të marrë automatikun dhe të vrasë njerëz. Është një fenomen që pranohet në mënyrë shoqërore. Ajo që La rete bëri ishte një punë katër-pesë vjeçare, që ndryshoi mentalitetin njerëzor. Aktivizoi grupe qytetarësh. Çdokush të merrej me familjen e tij dhe të bënte që këta njerëz të mos merreshin me krimin e organizuar. Çdo njeri merrej me familjen e vet. Kështu kush bashkohej me la Rete- n ndizte një qiri të vogël në dritare. U vu re nga antropologët, një modë trendy sociale. Njerëzit nëse më parë luftonin për të marrë pjesë në shoqërinë me mercedezë, tani kërkonin të kishin një qiri, dhe të ishin kundër mafiozëve. Siçilia po rilindte. Sigurisht që duhet të punonte dhe policia, gjykata. Por nuk pati atë efekt që pati lëvizja shoqërore. 
- Si lindi ideja për pëllëmbën e dorës?
- Ishte mesazh shqeto. Dora e njeriut të vërtetë, shumë e lidhur me traditën shqiptare. 
- A patët përkrahje?
- Në Shqipëri është shumë e vështirë të përkrahesh, sidomos kur nuk je i lidhur me partitë politike, dhe nuk i përket askujt. Në fillim ishte shumë e vështirë. Mblodhëm një bord me njerëz të zgjedhur nga fusha të ndryshme. Ishim të rinj, dhe të pasigurt. Duke u bashkuar me ta, morëm siguri për të njohur më mirë situatën. U munduam që në fillim të jepnim disa mesazhe të mëdha sociale që njerëzit të kuptonin që ishim një grup që punonim seriozisht. Jemi munduar që tek njerëzit të rehabilitohet ideja e protestës. Sot ka shumë më tepër kuptim të dalësh para Kryeministrisë dhe të ngresh zërin tënd sesa të hedhësh mijëra gurë në derën e saj. Mesazhi është që qytetari të ndërgjegjësohet për vlerat dhe të drejtat e tij. Nëse tek nënkatëshet ka një supermarket që djeg plehrat para pallatit dhe shqetëson 300 banorët e nëntë katsheve, duhet që ata të bëjnë një peticion dhe ta çojnë tek kryetari i Bashkisë. Të rehabilitojmë sensin e protestës me këto modele të thjeshta dhe paqësore, ku njerëzit bëhen pjesë e komunitetit.
- Cilat kanë qenë problemet që ju keni prekur deri sot?
- Degradimi në shëndetësi dhe në arsim. Degradimi i mjedisit, gjakmarrja, diskriminimi ndaj grave. Është humbje kohe që ti biesh rrotull Shqipërisë dhe të trajnosh gratë, për tu treguar atyre që ka diskriminim. Mendojmë se problemi qëndron tek burrat. Sa të bënim seminare pa fund dolëm me një mesazh shqeto fare Në Shqipëri gratë rrihen. Njerëzit të njohin dhe të pranojnë realitetin e vërtetë. 
Kemi prekur dhe tema të tjera më akademike.
- Kohët e fundit ju dhatë një kontribut vendimtar në skandalin mes ish ministrit Luan Rama dhe kryeredaktorit të Vizion Plus, Ilir Babaramo. Nga ju lindi kjo ide?
- Ne ishim të përshirë në një peticion ndaj dhunës greke në Shqipëri. Kthehemi vonë atë natë, në shtëpi, dhe marrim vesh çfarë kishte ndodhur një ditë më parë. Dëgjojmë dëshminë e Filip Çakulit dhe më pas na telefonojnë disa nga mbështetësit tanë. Kështu vendosëm që duhet të bënim diçka. Edhe në bashkësinë e gazetarëve shihet e njëjta apati që ka pushtuar gjithë vendin. Vendosëm që nëse gazetarët nuk do bënin asgjë, do bënim diçka ne. Kaloi një ditë dhe përveç pak deklaratave nuk ndodhi ndonjë gjë e madhe. Ishte një luftë që nuk bëhej me letra. U prek imazhi i një gazetari nga një grusht, një qytetar u godit nga një ministër, për të cilin të gjithë shqipëtarët paguajnë taksat. Ishte një fyerje publike që donte përgjigje publike. Ne pamë që idenë e kishin shumë njerëz, por i mungonte makina e organizimit. Në protestë erdhën plot qytetarë të Tiranës, që nuk kishte asnjë bindje politike. Ajo pati dy arritje: e para se në Shqipëri nuk mund të lejohet arroganca e këtij lloji, dhe njëkohësisht u evidentua dëshira e qytetarëve për të bërë diçka.
- Keni patur kërcënime gjatë kësaj kohe?
- Më shumë kemi patur gjatë fushatës elektorale. Por unë mendoj se më shumë se luftë politike në Shqipëri, ka luftë mes të resë dhe së vjetrës. Frika më e madhe e politikës shqiptare është se po vjen një gjeneratë e re që është krejt ndryshe, një gjeneratë shumë e përgatitur dhe e fortë.
- Cilat do jenë projektet tuaja të ardhshme?
- Do jenë problemet e korrupsionit në mjekësi dhe shumë beteja të tjera.


Qëllimet kryesore të MJAFT! mbeten: Çlirimi i shqiptarëve nga sensi i apatisë dhe mos pjesmarrjes në çështjet e rëndësishme të qeverisjes dhe problemeve endemike të Shqipërisë. Ti inkurajojë shqiptarët që të lidhen me një kod të ri të debatit publik, protestës qytetare dhe të kritikës konstruktive. Rritja e presionit mbi ligjvënësit, politikanët dhe vendim-marrësit në tërësi. Aftësimi i njerëzve për të kontribuar në mënyrë efektive në vendosjen e një shoqërie të hapur, të lirë dhe që ngre zërin e saj. Rikthimi i shpresës dhe besimit se një Shqipëri më e mirë është e mundëshme kur të gjitha forcat e së drejtës bashkohen për ti thënë MJAFT status quo-së dhe kërkojnë përmirësim ekonomik, integritet politik dhe drejtësi shoqërore.


- Sot lëvizja mjaft ka si anëtarë të saj rreth 3000 veta dhe vazhdon të shtojë për ditë emra të rinjnë rradhët e saj.
- Për më shumë informacion si dhe nëse doni të anëtarësoheni tek lëvizja Mjaft, shikoni faqen e saj në internet me adresë www.mjaft.org

----------


## Albo

Mjaft eshte nje organizate qe nuk financohet nga vete shqiptaret por ka burime te dyshimta financimi qe thone se dalin nga ambasadat ne Tirane. Mjaft gjithashtu nuk ofron as nje vizion dhe as nje zgjidhje te problemeve, ofron vetem te marri persiper fushata sensibilizimi ne formen e protestes.

Fushatat e tyre planifikohen dhe zgjasin per aq kohe sa ka fonde dhe nuk perben nje levizje emancipuese ne shoqerine shqiptare, eshte vetem nje vegel propogandistike qe perdoret per qellime te caktuara nga ata qe financojne kete fushate.

Ne nje shoqeri si ajo shqiptare ku mediat jane plotesisht te kontrolluara nge njerez me pushtet, ku njerezit jane te lodhur nga keqqeverisja dhe lufta pa bereqet politike, cdo fytyre edhe ze ndryshe ben buje. Ajo qe e ka karakterizuar gjate gjithe kohes MJAFT eshte "dashamiresia" dhe publiciteti qe disa media afer qeverise dhe kryetarit te bashkise se Tiranes kane treguar ndaj saj duke e reklamuar dhe "analizuar" sa here qe u eshte dhene mundesia.

A po thua MJAFT po nderton shkolla, po krijon programe pas-shkollore per femijet e shkollave shqiptare, po u jep nje mundesi shqiptareve qe te japin nje mendim apo nje ide te tyren per zgjidhjen e problemeve? Sigurisht qe jo, misioni i saj eshte monopolizimi i protestes se shqiptareve dhe jo stimulimi i saj.

Albasoul.com dhe Forumi Shqiptar kane 5 vjet qe frekuentohen nga mijra shqiptare nga e gjithe bota. Sot numeron 150000 vizitore te rregullt mujore. Askush nuk e ka reklamuar dhe askush nuk e ka financuar, pasi Shpirti i Shqiptarit nuk eshte ne shitje. Financimet dalin nga vete anetaret e komunitetit qe vleresojne ate qe gjejne dhe reklamen me te madhe dhe me te mire ia bejne vete vizitoret qe pasi e vizitojne per here te pare e vizitojne perdite dhe ftojne edhe miqte e te njohurit e tyre.

A e degjuat MJAFT te dali ne protesta me banoret e Bathores?
A e degjuat MJAFT te dali ne mbrojtje te votes se shqiptareve kur manipulimet e zgjedhjeve i ka marre vesh gjithe bota?
A e degjuat mjaft te solidarizohet me protestat e banoreve te Shkodres qe nuk kane as uje, as drita dhe eshte nje qytet ne mjerim te plote?
A e degjuat MJAFT te dali perpara qeverise shqiptare dhe te kerkoje zgjidhjen e problemtit te furnizimit me uje te pijshem dhe drita?
A e degjuat MJAFT qe te dali perpara presidences, kryeministrise, parlamentit ne shenje proteste per lejimin e infiltrimit te emementeve filogreke ne Himare? 

Sigurisht qe jo, ajo doli ne sheh me parrula te medha e shumengjyreshe. MJAFT ka marre persiper te mbroje gazetaret qe hane nje grusht ne hunde nga nje minister, por jo ata shqiptaret e thjeshte qe u shkelet dinjiteti me kembe perdite.

----------


## Thjeshtesia

Albo

E respektoj mendimin tend kritik.  Ku lexova artikullin e mesiperm krijova pershtypjen se MJAFT eshte nje inisiative e mire dhe uroj te jete e tille me te vertete, sepse "mjaft" po mashtrohet populli shqiptar nga politikanet e korruptuar apo shoqatat me qellime misterioze. Megjithate tani qe lexova shkrimin tend jam me mire e informuar rreth saj.

----------


## glaukus 001

Sa lehte eshte te hedhesh hije dyshimi a balte mbi dicka te njome e me qellime fisnike ...
Pse me nje postim te Albos u terhoqe ti Thjeshtesia ?
Nuk ka dyshim se kjo levizje eshte krijuar me qellim te mire, pasi personi themelues dhe mbeshtetesit e ngushte menduan te fillojne dicka qe vende te tjera e kane pasur me pare dhe qe kane ndikuar ne zhvillimet politiko-shoqerore te shteteve ku jane. Psh tek fqinjet serbe permendim levizjen OTPOR qe ndihmoi ne ardhjen e opozites ne rrezimin e regjimit te Miloshevicit ...

Per me teper mbi levizje te ngjashme ne bote trokitni ne faqen e meposhteme dhe do mesoni me shume:

=>>> *KETU* <==

Pra nuk eshte dicka e re per boten por per Shqiperine dhe shqiptaret qe duhet te kuptojne se ndryshimi fillon nga vetja dhe gjerat mund te permiresohen kur te rritet ndergjegjesimi per situaten e veshtire ne disa fusha dhe problemet e mprehta qe kalon shoqeria jone.
Nuk eshte zgjidhje vetem largimi ne emigrim. 
Nqs te gjithe do largohen sepse nuk kane besim se ai vend "nuk behet ndonjehere", atehere kush ka per te mbetur ne Shqiperi e kush do e qeverise/ndryshoje ? Apo perseri do presin kur te dalin ne pension 2 kokat e partive kryesore e te vazhdojne tu binden dinosaureve te politikes shqiptare deri ne vdekje? Ata qe kane vendosur te rrine a te kthehen ne vendlindje mund te kene nje shembull te mire per te shprehur aftesite organizuese e shprehese/njohese permes levizjes se hapur me emrin MJAFT.

E rendesishme ashte fryma e BESIMIT qe po u jepet te rinjve si pjesa me dinamike dhe me e prirur per te marre pjese ne veprimtari te tilla duke shpresuar se edhe pjesa tjeter e shoqerise do pasoje.
Tashme te vjen mire kur shikon se shqiptaret po ngrihen te protestojne edhe per DRITA e UJE jo si kohe me pare ku cdo aktivitet a miting sheshesh behej per PARTITE. Levizja MJAFT po shtrihet sidomos nder studente duke perqafur shqetesimet e tyre por edhe duke krijuar nje shtrese mbeshtetese per aktivitetet me vlera kombetare qe do zhvillohen ne te ardhmen ...

Sa per financimet e MJAFT vete Ambasadori Britanik ka shprehur simpati per kete levizje biles edhe shkroi nje artikull pergezuez e nxites mbi organizaten. Origjinali tek:

==> *trokit KETU*
... ku ambasadori shprehimisht thote: "vendosa (te ndihmoja me para) Se MJAFT perfaqeson nje INVESTIM te mire per te ardhmen"
Me pas ambasadori tregon mbi miliardat e sjella per Shqiperine dhe vecantia ne ndihmesen per kete levizje qe do beje QEVERINE me te pergjegjshme per veprimet e sherbimet ndaj shtetasve te saj ; apo per politiken vendase qe mendon me shume per veten sesa per mbarevajtjen e shtetit ...
Dhe fjalia e qarte: *To conclude, Albanians will never get the services they want and deserve if they dont act for themselves.
The Government I represent accepts and welcomes the active participation of citizens as a desirable fact of life, even when people protest about what we are doing.) MJAFT! is not just for students and the young, but for everyone who has ever felt that something could be done better for their communities. From what I hear, it is already having an impact. What now? Weve put in an investment). Get out there, make your point: nows the chance to start making a difference.
* 
- pra: shqiptaret nuk do i marrin ndonjehere sherbimet qe duan e qe u takojne nqs nuk veprojne per veten e tyre ! (pike!)
Thote se Qeveria e tij mirepret dhe pranon pjesemarrjen aktive te qytetareve/shtetasve, edhe kur njerezit protestojne kunder Qeverise ...  MJAFT nuk eshte vetem per rinine e studentet po per cdokend qe e ndjen se dicka me e mire mund te behet per qendrat e rrethet e tyre ... Dil pra atje  shprehe veten: tani eshte koha qe te besh dicka te ndryshme.

--- Kush jane keto "burimet e dyshimta", kur flitet per nje levizje e cila ka gjetur perkrahje edhe nga OSBE ?!? (*KETU*)

Na sillni ndonje artikull apo fakt mbi keto dyshime dhe mos krijoni thashetheme te KOTA ...
Levizja MJAFT nuk eshte PARTI por po perpiqet te shkunde jeten 
 shqiptare dhe do behet me e gjalle ne varesi te numrit dhe deshires se njerzve per te bere dicka, qofte kjo edhe nje proteste a email pushtetareve.
 Levizja synon te ringjalle shpirtin e QYTETARISE e PERKATESISE ne shoqeri mes shqiptareve ( brenda e jashte vendit) qe edhe ne ashtu si dhe shtetasit perendimore te ndihemi me te lidhur me problemet qe kalon vendi e te ndihmojme me sa mundemi pasi nje ze me teper ka rendesi.

Efekti me i ndjeshem ishte shkarkimi i ministrit Rama pasi protestat per kete dhune te shemtuar nga kreu i nje ministrie qe eshte krijuar per te ruajtur njerezit nga keqtrajtimi, DETYRUAN levizjen e papritur. Nuk eshte pak ky shkarkim pasi po flasim per Shqiperine ketu e jo per Britanine prandaj levizja MJAFT ka meriten e saj per krijimin e tensionit te duhur ...

Protesta para ambasades greke ishte nje tjeter moment i rendesishem pasi tregoi qe shqiptaret nuk kishim me frike se ambasada nuk do u jepte shiptareve viza, apo do fillonte ndonje fshese, pasi nuk na mbyllet dot goja kur emigrantet hallexhinj vriten akoma kufinjve si dikur kur u hapen rruget ne 1990 dhe nuk dihet akoma ku kane perfunduar dhjetera te tjere qe jane diku gropave a te shqyer nga egersirat e me ndonje plumb ne kocka ...

Nuk te shkon ty Albo te ulesh nje levizje rinore me komente te tipit " "synon te monopolizoje protesten shqiptare". Parashikim horoskopi ky apo koment i pamatur?
 Me mire ata se ndonje parti e madhe qe ua ka shpifur njerezve ne kete tranzicion qe s'po ka fund.
MJAFT synon te preke ne seder qytetarin e ndergjegjshem e aktiv, burrin qe respekton te shoqen jo ato qe i thote Kanuni i Lekes, synon ti thote mjaft kesaj gjendje plogeshtie e disfatizmi ;




> Fushata MJAFT është një nismë kombëtare qytetare për të rritur njohurinë publike rreth problemeve të shumta të Shqipërisë. 
> 
> Ka ardhur koha për të gjithë shqiptarët që duan ta shohin këtë shoqëri të zhvillohet për të thënë MJAFT, nuk do e pranoj më këtë situatë! 
> Ka ardhur koha për të gjithë qytetarët e vendit tonë ti thonë MJAFT korrupsionit, varfërisë dhe injorancës. 
> MJAFT dhunës, trafikimit, ndotjes, politikave jo-etike dhe të papërgjegjshme. 
> MJAFT mungesës së ujit dhe të energjisë elektrike.
>  MJAFT gjakmarrjes.
>  MJAFT sistemeve të dobëta të shëndetësisë dhe edukimit.
>  MJAFT burokracisë, gropave në rrugë dhe baltës
> ...



Sigurisht qe MJAFT mund te kish dale e te protestonte edhe per votat e Himares por per kete ceshtje delikate duhet se pari te te kishin protestuar PARTITE shqiptare sidomos ato nacionaliste te djathta qe i lexuan mire mesazhet e Beglitisit e Papandreut jo per minoritet kulturor por per minoritet ETNIK.

Permendet ketu albasoul dhe forumishqiptar ... me 150000 lexues mujore ... dhe krahasohet me MJAFT ?
Kur ishte PROTESTA e fundit qe albasoul e forumishqiptar organizoi per ndonje ceshtje kombetare?
Kur ishte hera e fundit qe ndonje udheheqes ketyre faqeve mori nje nisme a thjesht nje dergim email-i atyre qe mund te ndryshojne dicka?
Forumin e ngriten vete shqiptaret qe shkruajne gjera me peshe ketu ashtu sic edhe e financojne po ata nga deshira per te vazhduar te lexojne gjera me interes, rrahje mendimesh e njohje me njeri-tjetrin, por edhe me deshire se zerat e tyre do degjohen/lexohen prej te ngurteve, pesimisteve apo edhe politikaneve ... etj etj

Sigurisht qe MJAFT mund te pyetet e ti thuhet PSE jo per kete? Pse jo per ate? Pse? Pse? POR TE PAKTEN ATA PO BEJNE DICKA ! pavaresisht se ata pjesemarres e organizues mund te kene fonde te pakta apo edhe halle te tjera familjare a personale ...

Nqs jeni shqiptare te mire nuk merreni me kritika interneti por ndihmoni konkretisht per ti dhene forme me te plote nje levizje RELATIVISHT TE RE. Dihet ajo qe politika do perpiqet te nderhyje e te terheqe kete levizje nga krahu i saj por synimi i MJAFT eshte te mbetet nje levizje e paparti dhe te perfshije ne te cdo shqiptar qe mendon se me kete forme organizimi mund te shprehe me drejtpersedrejti e me mire veten. 
Cdo person, i majte a i djathte, i qendres a i pavarur mund te kete dicka per te thene dhe eshte i mirepritur ne kete levizje qe deshiron te behet mbarepopullore.
Ndertesa me e rendesishme eshte ajo qe ngrihet ne trurin e shqiptareve, pasi 1997 tregoi se sa lehte shkaterrohen ato godina e shkolla ...



> As reported by the Albanian Immigration Department, from 1990 to 1997 around 500,000 Albanian citizens  corresponding to 15 percent of the entire population  has emigrated. 
> In the following years the flow has not substantially decreased: according to1999 estimates, the number of Albanian residents abroad still accounted for 500,000. 
> Recent data, however, indicate a diminution of the migratory potential of Albania and even irregular fluxes to a great extent represent transitional migrations. Throughout the decade, main destinations of Albanian immigrants have been Greece and Italy, where emigrants respectively constitute the first and the second biggest migrant communities. In the second half of the Nineties, emigration towards Canada and United States has progressively gained relevance.

----------


## Albo

Thjeshtesia, mos lexo cfare shkruan Albo ne forum, shiko se cfare aktivitetesh mban MJAFT, kohen qe i mbajne, lexo edhe shtypin qe e reklamon kete organizate dhe ke per te mesuar shume mbi te dhe qellimet e saj.

glaukus, je kthyer ne zedhenes shtypi i MJAFT? Edhe nese je kthyer, une te uroj suksese pasi une nuk kam asgje me peshqit shumengjyresh qe vine verdalle ne akuariumin e madh qe na dhurojne ambasadat e huaja.

Meqe ke marre persiper kete detyre, a nuk me thua:

- Cfare qendrimi mbajti MJAFT ndaj manipulimeve te zgjedhjeve ne Shqiperi?
- Cfare qendrimi po mban MJAFT ndaj protestave te disa mijra banoreve te Tiranes ne mbrojtje te votes se lire?

Ku humbi "organizata" qe i jep lezet protestes "rinore"? Mbaruan parate apo mbaroi "sezoni"? Apo pesoi fatin e "forumit per demokraci", "fondacionit sorros", e ndonje shoqate tjeter ne Tirane?

Nese nuk i di pergjigjet e ketyre pyetjeve, silli kokat e MJAFT ne forum qe te pergjigjen, se mbase edhe ne "te larguarit" mesojme dy gjera me shume per ate qe ngjet ne Shqiperi.

Albo

----------


## Albo

Kur mijra qytetare te Tiranes protestojne kunder mohimit te se drejtes per te votuar apo per manipulimet e hapura ne zgjedhje, Mjaft proteston per lluksin e atyre qe perdorin celulare. A thua ky eshte problemi kryesor i shoqerise shqiptare, apo ky eshte problemi i "VIP-ave"?!


Lëvizja Mjaft, sot protestë për rritjen e bisedave telefonike për qytetarët

Shekulli

*Protesta* 

Lëvizja "Mjaft" proteston ndaj vendimit të fundit të Albtelekomit për rritjen e tarifave të bisedave telefonike brenda vendit. Kështu kanë bërë të ditur dje në një njoftim për shtyp drejtuesit e lëvizjes Mjaft, sipas të cilëve ky vendim është marrë në arbitraritet të plotë dhe pa respektuar qytetarët. Sipas Mjaft-it, klientët e Albtelekomit janë vënë përpara faktit të kryer që mosnënshkrimi i kontratave të reja, ku përfshiheshin tarifat në fjalë, do ti përjashtonte ata menjëherë nga shërbimi. Mjaft vlerëson se me këtë vendim shteti, i cili ka për detyrë të mbrojë qytetarët kundër sjelljes së monopoleve, po vepron ai vetë si një monopolist i rrezikshëm. Kjo masë është marrë në kushtet e një mungese të plotë transparence, duke anashkaluar edhe praktikën administrative të një miratimi me shkrim nga ana e Entit Rregullator të Telekomunikacioneve e duke u fshehur pas termit shablon direktivat e BE-së, -pohojnë drejtuesit e kësaj lëvizjeje. Ndërkohë që sipas tyre, lëvizja Mjaft pritet që sot në mesditë të zhvillojë një protestë, duke filluar nga Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Albtelekom-it deri tek Kryeministria, për mbrojtjen e interesave të qytetarëve.

----------


## glaukus 001

Se shpejti do te kthej pergjigje me te detajuar per ate qe ka bere e mund te beje levizja MJAFT por deri atehere dy artikuj te  shkurter mbi vendimin e fundit arbitrar te Albtelekomit qe po synon te beje para nga qytetaret e varfer ...

Sa per votat e manipuluara po proteston PD-ja aq sa do ia nxjerre lezetin edhe protestes si forme demokratike, po ata shenjtore qe ngrihen kunder manipulimeve nuk besoj se jane aq te paster edhe vete ...

Ne fund te fundit problemet ne Shqiperi jane te shumta por edhe t'i presesh lidhjet rinise me boten/internetin apo te kerkosh me teper para per te njejtin sherbim sikur nuk shkon...

Githcka ka vendin e vet ashtu sic edhe levizja MJAFT po kerkon forma e menyra te ndryshme per te protestuar kunder lojerave qe behen me zgjedhjet, voten e lire.





> TIRANË - Partia Demokratike, nëpërmjet sekretarit të saj, Edmond Spaho, ka dënuar dje rritjen e çmimeve për Telekomin. Në një konferencë të dhënë për shtypin, sekretari i për Çështjet Ekonomike ka deklaruar se rritjet e çmimeve të tarifave të shërbimit telefonik janë precedent, pasi trefishohen tarifat e bisedave ndërurbane dhe të mirëmbajtjes, duke përbërë kështu një akt të pastër të asaj se si qeveria vjedh në mënyrë ligjore qytetarët e saj.
> 
> Sipas Spahos, vetëm nga kjo masë, fatura e shpenzimeve telefonike mujore të çdo familje do të 2-3 fishohet. Gjithashtu është theksuar se Telekomi dhe KESH-i janë kthyer në gropa të zeza, ku humbasin çdo vit miliarda lekë fonde shtetërore dhe pasuri kombëtare për shkak të keqtrajtimit të këtyre kompanive, abuzimeve dhe vjedhjeve të tenderave.
> 
> Rritjet e çmimeve janë pjesë e strategjive të hartuara në kulisat qeveritare për të privatizuar Telekomin dhe KESH-in në favor të grupeve dhe individëve të lidhura ngushtë me ta, ka theksuar Spaho. Të njëjtin qëndrim ka mbajtur dje edhe Partia Demokrate e Re. Zëdhënësi i PDr-së, Eno Bozdo, tha dje se Albtelekom po abuzon me tarifat fikse, pasi po shfrytëzon situatën monopol, por mbi të gjitha, këto tarifa nuk janë miratuar nga Enti Rregullator i Telekomunkacioneve.
> 
> - - - - - -                          - - - - -                    - - - - - -
> 
> C'tha levizja MJAFT:
> ...

----------


## Thjeshtesia

Se pari Glaukus i vleresoj shkrimet dhe kontributin tend ne kete teme.  Mendoj qe ato ndihmoje shume qe anetaret e forumit te njihem me mire me aktivitet e levizjes MJAFT.
Une sapo jam njohur me te dhe nuk di shume, por tani qe po lexoj artikujt ketu  po informohem me shume.  

Dua te flas rreth ceshtjes se telefonit.  Albo ti nuk e merr dot me mend se sa problematike eshte bere puna e internetit ne Shqiperi.  Pardje fola me nje shoqen time dhe ajo me tregoi se si paguan 40, 000 leke te vjetra telefon ne muaj.  Pas rritjeve qe po behenasaj fatura e telefoni i shkon afro $120 vetem brenda per brenda me Tiranen.  Une ketu ne USA paguaj rreth $52.00 ne muaj per telefonin lokal qe perfshin edhe hyrjen ne internet.  Ne Shqiperi rroga mesatare (per ata qe jane te bekuar te kene nje cope pune) eshte $120.  Qe ata te paguajne telefonin ata duhet te rrijne pa buke, veshje, e pa plotesuar nevojat e tjera jetike.
Imagjino se si mund ta perpallojne njerezit kete lloj fature qesharake qe edhe ne USA ku te ardhurat jme mbi 20 fish nga ato ne Shqiperi, kjo lloj fature telefoni lokale eshte e papranueshme.  Po prit se nuk mbaron vetem ketu.  Cmimet e ushqimeve dhe elektricitetit jane dyfishuar, kur rrogat mbeten po te njejtat.  Manipulimi i votave eshte i rendesishem dhe duhet protestuar, por me i rendesishem eshte uji, elektriciteti, buka e perditshme, punesimi dhe gjendja e mjerueshme e banoreve te rrethinave te Tiranes.  Kur njerezit nuk kane nevojat me themelore te permbushura si mund te mendojne per manipulimin e votes?  Une bashkohem plotesisht me ty kur thua:
A e degjuat MJAFT te dali ne protesta me banoret e Bathores?
A e degjuat mjaft te solidarizohet me protestat e banoreve te Shkodres qe nuk kane as uje, as drita dhe eshte nje qytet ne mjerim te plote?
A e degjuat MJAFT te dali perpara qeverise shqiptare dhe te kerkoje zgjidhjen e problemtit te furnizimit me uje te pijshem dhe drita?
A e degjuat MJAFT qe te dali perpara presidences, kryeministrise, parlamentit ne shenje proteste per lejimin e infiltrimit te emementeve filogreke ne Himare? 

Por a nuk po  ben MJAFT pikerisht kete?

Tani qe  MJAFT i eshte bashkangjitur qytetareve te Tiranes ne protestat e tyre kunder ketyre cmimeve te cmendura mua nuk me mbetet gje tjeter vec t'i them TE LUMTE!  Shpresoj te ajo te bashkohet edhe ne protestat e lartpermendura.  
Megjithate mendoj se MJAFT nuk mund te perfshihet thelle ne ceshtje me spec politik sepse pastaj njerezit do te kujtojne se ajo eshte e politizuar dhe keshtu ajo do te humbe besimin e tyre.  Me kete nuk nenkuptoj qe ajo te mos i inkurajoje njerezit te kerkojne te drejtat e tyre elementare te votes se lire dhe protestoje kur ajo u cenohet, por ajo nuk mund te dale krah per krah partive politike ne keto protesta.  

Sa per Edi Ramen, mund te them se shume politikane si tipi i tij duan te perfitojne nga kjo levizje e re qytetare dhe demokratike duke bere filma se gjoja jane me popullin.  Keto jane vetem hipokrizi te tipave te tille te gershetuara me interesat vetjake.  MJAFT nuk mund t'i thote Edi Rames mos u bej anetar, por gjithashtu edhe nuk duhet t'ia "vari". Ajo duhet te jete ne gjendje t'i japi vendin qe takon nese ai provon ta perdore levizjen per qellimet e tij si psh ne fushatat e tij elektorale qe te gezoje mbeshtetjene e masave qe simpatizojne MJAFT.  Biles mendoj se do te ishte naive per kete levizje te genjehej nga anetaresimi i tipave qe fshihen pas facadave bojra bojra.

Sa per financimin e MJAFT nga ambasadat e huaja, lexova artikullin e Glaukusit ku fliste vete ambasadori anglez dhe nuk m'u duk dicka misterioze, por perkundrazi kishte shume kuptim (made sense).  Une nuk e shoh si dicka te keqe qe MJAFT ka pranuar kontributin monetar te shtetit anglez dhe amerikan ne ndergjegjesimin e shoqerise shqiptare.  Nese MJAFT do te pranonte fonde nga ambasadat greke e jugosllave atehere une do te kisha dyshim rreth qellimeve te saj.

Se fundi, Glaukus rreth komentit tend "Pse me nje postim te Albos u terhoqe ti Thjeshtesia?" do t'i pergjigjesha qe kjo teme eshte vene ne forumin "kulture demokratike" ku secili qe e ka kete kulture duhet ta manifestoje ate.  Pamvareshit se postimi i Albos ra si nje bombe ketu, ai me beri mua te thellohem dhe ta "investigoj" tamam kete levizje.  Une i vleresoj shkrimet e Albos ashtu sikurse tuajat njesoj. Nese ti prisje qe une te hidhesha ti flamurtare per dicka qe nuk e njoh mire dhe as kam nje bindje te formuar do te ishte dicka e ceket. Une e njoh MJAFT vetem prej ditesh dhe nuk mund te dal me flamur per te kur nuk e di mire se kush eshte ajo. Megjithate koha do ta tregoje me mire se kush eshte MJAFT ne te vertete dhe uroj qe ajo te jete ajo qe duket se eshte.

----------


## Thjeshtesia

Harrova te shtoj se abonete e autobusit urban te Tiranes jane ngritur nga 2000 leke te vjetra ne muaj ne 7 mije leke te vjetra.  Kushtet ne keto autobuze jane skandaloze.  Sedilje nuk ka, por vetem skeletet ku ato ekzistonin dikur.  Autobuzet nuk vijne frekuentisht dhe kur vijne mbushen perplot me te zene asfiksia.  Keto autobuse perdoren me shume nga malesoret e zbritur ne Kamez, Laprake, Bathore etj te cilet vijne ne qytet cdo dite dhe mblidhen tek ushtari i panjohur ku nese jane me fat thirren per pune ndertimi.
Nese ato fitojne 5000 leke te vjetra ne dite jane me te lumturit ne bote dhe nese jo, femijet do te ngelen pa buke edhe per nje dite me shume.   Kjo ngritje ne abone ndonese per qytetaret e Tiranes mund te mos jete edhe aq e larte, per malesoret e zbritur ne Tirane eshte.

----------


## glaukus 001

Me behet qejf qe mesove me teper mbi levizjen MJAFT, Thjeshtesia, dhe nuk kisha qellim te te fyeja me fjalet e mesiperme por te te ngacmoja qe te mos i besoje te parit qe shfaqet e te thote gjera te dyshimta por te thelloheshe vete e te  degjoje mendime te dyta per te marre nje ide te pergjithshme.  :buzeqeshje: 

Edhe puna e autobusave eshte tjeter problem i prekshem e i perditshem prej te cilit vuajne qytetaret/banoret e Tiranes pasi me cmim me te ngritur pritet edhe sherbim me i larte ose te pakten autobusa per te qene jo skelete si ne kohen e diktatures.  Shtimi i popullsise dhe keqtrajtimi qe i bejne disa vete sediljeve eshte shqetesim me vete por jo te arrihet ne braktisje te tille te nivelit te sherbimit qe veshtire se e gjen ne ndonje kryeqytet tjeter europian !

Protesta per rritjen e tarifave telefonike ishte tregues tjeter i ndjeshmerise se levizjes MJAFT qe e pa te nevojshme te organizoje dicka ne kunderpergjigje te ketyre masave renduese ne kurriz te pajtimtareve telefonike. Po ashtu edhe Avokati i Popullit ka hapur nje ceshtje per te ndjekur abuzimin me cmimet e pagesave telefonike ... Biles kendej ne SHBA ka plot qytete ku bisedat telefonike brenda perbrenda qytetit jane falas, nderkohe qe konkurrenca po con ne ulje te vazhdueshme cmimesh

Me aq probleme sa ka Shqiperia dhe me aq sa mund te nxjerrim ne, ndoshta MJAFT do i duhej te dilte cdo dite ne protesta per te vene ne dukje shqetesimet e shumta te shoqerise sone ...

Perfshirja ne jeten politike eshte nje ceshtje delikate por edhe e e nevojshme pasi politika mund e duhet t'i jape drejtim shume problemeve qe ka vendi dhe te mos behet vete problem.

Ceshtja e zgjedhjeve te fundit eshte nje pike qe nuk u la pa prekur edhe nga MJAFT. Ja edhe Deklarata e plote qe levizja nxorri pak dite pas perfundimit te tyre:




> DEKLARATE PER SHTYP
> 
> Levizja Mjaft ne vazhden e realizimit te misionit te saj per rritjen e
> ndergjegjes civile sidomos ne rastet kur eshte e nevojshme shprehja e vullnetit te qytetarit nepermjet procesit te votimit, *ishte e pranishme gjate gjithe fushates elektorale te zgjedhjeve vendore te 12 tetorit 2003 ne nje shkalle te gjere forumesh, takimesh dhe aktivitetesh te tjera te organizuara prej anetareve te levizjes*.
> 
> "Mjaft" e vlereson procesin zgjedhor si te qete dhe qe
> shenoi disa arritje sidomos ne fushen e rendit publik, diferencimit te qarte te policise nga procesi, fushata mediatike relativisht korrekte dhe toleranca ne deklaratat verbale te aktoreve politike gjate fushates.
> 
> Anashkalimi i nje sere problemesh te ketij lloji me te cilat eshte
> ...


Dua te them se une jam vete anetar i thjeshte i kesaj levizjeje dhe bindjet e mia politike nuk perfaqesojne ato te krereve te levizjes apo te MJAFT-it si levizje qe synon te perfshije mosha, profesione e bindje te ndryshme, persona qe jane te lodhur nga partitizmi por edhe anetare partish qe e ndjejne se Partite e tyre nuk po ngrihen per ceshtje shqetesuese, qofshin keto me karakter shoqeror a kombetar.
Kuptohet qe MJAFT do ndikohet nga persona politike por po perpiqet t'i qendroje larg marrjes se kraheve te caktuar politike. Si mbeshtetes te saj jane edhe disa figura te krahut te djathte dhe ne faqen e levizjes mund te gjeni se shpejti nje liste te personave qe kane bere emer ne shoqerine shqiptare.

Une vete kontaktova me kryetarin e levizjes ( ashtu sic mund ta beje cdo person qe mund te pergezoje, kritikoje apo sugjeroje per permiresim ) dhe ceshtja e manipulime qe u vune re gjate zgjedhjeve ishte nje nga pyetjet e mia. Fakti eshte se jane bere manipulime ne shkalle te ndryshme te procesit duke perfshire persona e parti te ndryshme, komisionet e zonave si dhe nga Qeveria e Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve. E.Veliaj me tha se levizja po kerkon te gjeje rruge alternative e origjinale per te protestuar ndaj problemit te mprehte te votes se lire.

Mendimi im: Ne fakt edhe po te shohim protestat qe po organizon PD-ja sheh se mungon mbeshtetja nga partite e tjera nderkohe qe Partia e Legalitetit akuzoi hapur PD-ne se komisioneret e saj kane manipuluar zgjedhjet ne zona ku konkurronte partia e tyre.
Pra kur ne protesta nuk po dalin partite e tjera te djathta, pse duhet ti kerkohet  MJAFT te dale e para ? 
Apo qe te perdoret nga Berisha&co si fakt qe edhe MJAFT kerkon terthorazi rrezimin e Qeverise ?
Thirrjet per DHUNE e PERDORIM FORCE nga Spartak Ngjela a Berisha kane stepur pak edhe shpirtin e protestes politike, ne nje kohe kur edhe Gjeorgjia po merret si shembull ndryshimi. Kemi ngjashmeri me te por edhe ndryshime e situate qe nuk eshte e njellojte.
MJAFT do beje me teper nderkohe qe eshte ne faze rritjeje dhe shtrijeje permes klubeve qytetare e studentore. Por nuk mund te hidhen poshte as organizata e fondacione si Soros qe kane dhene dicka per shoqerine shqiptare ...

----------


## lis

Shpresoj se nje dite kjo organizate do te mbledhe ne gjirin e saj shume njerez te afte te perkushtuar kombit shqipetar.

----------


## Thjeshtesia

Monitori grek i Helsinkit: Sondazhi dhe lëvizja e të rinjve të Tiranës, presioni që detyroi qeverinë për ligjin antidiskriminim

Sondazhi me 20 vende evropiane: Grekët, populli më ksenofob

Shekulli

Radio BBC World Service dhe gazeta angleze The Guardian publikuan dy ditë më parë (11.11.2003) pjesë të Sondazhit Social Europian financuar nga Komisioni Europian për të matur qëndrime sociale në 20 vende europiane.


Sipas organizatorëve, sondazhi paraqiti prova mbi të cilat grekët rezultojnë populli më ksenofob në Europë. Më shumë se 79% e të anketuarve grekë besonin se janë emigrantët ata që shkaktojnë papunësinë dhe se ata duhen përzënë nga vendi. Emigrantët përbëjnë 10% të popullsisë greke prej 11 milionë banorësh, nga të cilët shumica janë shqiptarë. Sipas sondazhit, në arsim, të paktën 25% të nxënësve në Greqi besohet të jenë fëmijë të emigrantëve, nga të cilët asnjëri nuk lejohet të mbajë pozita nderi, siç dëshmoi dhe rasti i studentëve të shkëlqyer shqiptarë të cilët përjashtohen me anë të procesioneve fyese dhe shpesh edhe kërcënimeve, të mbajnë flamurin gjatë festës kombëtare të Greqisë. 

Në shëndetësi, incidentet janë tepër të turpshme teksa spitalet greke rregullisht refuzojnë të kujdesen për emigrantët, kurse media, politikanët dhe drejtuesit e kishës rregullisht përfshihen në nxitje raciste. Reklamat për shtëpi me qira në Athinë shpesh citojnë "jo për emigrantët". Gjykatat greke në mënyrë të vazhdueshme refuzojnë të hetojnë padi për diskriminim të emigrantëve. Në një raport të tijin Monitori grek i Helsinkit përmend krahas Sondazhit Social Europian, edhe presionin e ushtruar nga lëvizja Mjaft nga Tirana, si një nga arsyet pse qeveria greke vendosi të ndërmarrë hapin e nisjes së procedurave për të kaluar në Parlament një projektligj antidiskriminues, i cili do të dënojë deri në një vit burg fajtorët e akteve raciste në këtë vend. Aktivistë të kësaj lëvizjeje kanë iniciuar gjatë këtij muaji një valë protestash në adresën e Ministrisë së Jashtme greke kundër vrasjeve dhe keqtrajtimeve të shqiptarëve. 

Lëvizja ishte para disa ditësh në krye të hartimit të një peticioni i cili u mbështet nga mbi 10,000 nënshkrues si dhe organizuese e demonstrimit paqësor "Mjaft dhunës në kufirin me BE-në" nxitur nga vrasja e qytetarit shqiptar Vullnet Bytyçi në kufirin grek. Kreu i kësaj lëvizjeje Erion Veliaj, konfirmon strategjinë për të detyruar autoritetet greke të marrin masa pro emigrantëve, nëpërmjet demaskimit në arenën ndërkombëtare në prag të Lojërave Olimpike 2004 në Athinë. 
13/11/2003

http://www.shekulli.com.al/index.php...ws&newsID=5930

----------


## Thjeshtesia

Bruna Prifti

Rrjeti i OJF-ve të arsimit parauniversitar (ROA), i ka bërë kërkesë dje komisionit të Ekonomisë të rrisë buxhetin për arsimin. Përfaqësues të këtij rrjeti duke kërkuar njohjen reale të premtimeve, kanë kërkuar rritjen e përqindjes së arsimit në buxhetin e vitit 2004 nga 3.1% në 3.7% të Prodhimit të Brendshëm Bruto. Sipas këtij buxheti parashikohet që shpenzimet në arsim të arrijnë në 3.1% të PBB-së. Erjon Veliaj, kryetar i lëvizjes MJAFT ka theksuar se ekspertë të huaj dhe gjithnjë e më shumë, specialistë shqiptarë, pohojnë se arsimi le shumë për të dëshiruar në formimin demokratik të krahasueshëm me standardet perëndimore. 

I të njëjtit mendim ka qenë dhe Stavri Llambiri, specialist i arsimit, sipas të cilit arsimi në tërësi ka nevojë të domosdoshme për një reformë të thellë, suksesi i të cilës ka një parakusht themelor, më shumë shpenzime. Gjatë një dhjetëvjeçari, kontributi qeveritar për arsimin luhatet afër shifrës prej 3% të Prodhimit të Përgjithshëm Bruto (GDP), ndërsa mesatarja botërore e GDP-së është 5%. Sipas të dhënave vendet e Bashkimit Evropian shpenzojnë mesatarisht 5% të GDP-së e megjithatë, këmbëngulin për një rritje të ndjeshme të saj. 

Gjatë takimit të djeshëm në komisionin e Ekonomisë është prezantuar një listë krahasuese me vendet e tjera të botës, ku Shqipëria renditej në vendin e 93-të, pranë Sri Lankës për përqindjen e GDP-së në arsim. Sipas një studimi të prezantuar, u bë e ditur se me ritmet që Programi Afatmesëm Qeveritar parashikon për përmirësimin e përqindjes së GDP-së për arsimin përgjatë viteve 2004-2005, ne do të mund të arrijmë shifrën e tanishme të Maqedonisë pas 57 vjetësh. Në strategjinë e qeverisë për zhvillimin ekonomik dhe social ku premtohet një rritje deri në 3,7%, arsimi është shpallur si prioritet, por duket qartë se në shprehje të buxhetit nuk konsiderohet i tillë,- tha Veliaj. Përfaqësuesit e këtij rrjeti kanë kërkuar një përgjigje për kërkesën e tyre brenda datës 20 dhjetor. Ndërkohë që Ylli Bufi, kryetar i komisionit të Ekonomisë tha se kërkesa do të merret parasysh dhe do të diskutohet në këtë komision.

http://www.shekulli.com.al/index.php...s&newsID=20047

----------


## Thjeshtesia

Dear Friend,

Please find attached the latest information update from the MJAFT!
Movement.(English is below the Albanian version.) If you need further
information please do not hesitate in contacting us.
info@mjaft.org
04 222 389
www.mjaft.org

--------------------------------------------------------------
MJAFT! Movement, Network of secondary and elementary education
NPO-s, (ROA) and the Institute of Public and Private Finances
have recently joined their forces aiming at the increase of
public expenditures on education through advocacy and
lobbying. We believe that if education is thoroughly a
priority for our government than this should be reflected in
the public expenditures.

Below you can find two documents that give a broader view
of the existing problem and our incentive of action.
The first is a letter addressed to the Members of Albanian
Parliament and the second one is our material presentation
submitted in front of Parliamentary Commission of Economy.

During this week, MJAFT, ROA and IPPF will organize different
activities as TV Shows, meetings with MP-s, and protests.

Honourable Members of Albanian Parliament,

We, the Network of secondary and elementary education NPO-s,
(ROA) the Institute of Public and Private Finances and MJAFT
Movement, strongly agree that a nation.s future is created
among the school desks and the level of a society.s emancipation
is measured and evaluated by the attention and care that it
manifests toward citizens education.

The impression that Albanian education is decent can be
considered an enormous misconception. Foreign as well as
Albanian experts claim that the actual situation of education
does not generate the needed professional capacities to bring
the Albanian economy up to speed.  In addition they point out
that the actual level of education is below international
standards and thus cannot compare to the levels of democratic
development in western countries. We jeopardize deterioration
in European coexistence if we do not strive to develop European
citizenship.

Complete reform is a necessity for the education system as a
whole. A fundamental precondition for the success of this
reform is: More expenditure. During the last ten years,
governmental contribution toward education has been around
3% of GDP. The world average on education expenditures is
around 5% of GDP. EU countries spend on the average 5% of
their GDP, and at the same time persist for a substantial
increase in expenditures in order to lead the EU on a path
toward a more competitive economy. On average, countries
with medium income, among which Albania is counted, allocate
4.8% of their GDP. The average of European countries in
transition is slightly higher.  (For the year 2000:
Byelorussia 6.0%, Czech Republic 4.3%, Estonia 4.4%,
Hungary 7.6%, Latvia 4.8%, Lithuania 6.3%, Slovakia 4.7%,
Slovenia 4.4%, and Ukraine 4.0%).

Comparing country percentages of GDP allocated to Education,
Albania is ranked in 93rd in the world. With the actual level
of progress that Middle Term Expenditures Framework provides,
Albania will achieve the present-day educational level of
Macedonia in 57 years. In the National Strategy for
Socio-Economic Development (NSSED) it has been promised to
increase the percentage to 3.7%. Education is proclaimed to be
a priority. However, until now it obviously has not been taken
into account during budget negotiations.

An increase, at least to 3.7% of GDP allocated toward education,
as promised in NSSED, would testify that politicians are proving
their beliefs that the education system exemplifies our
responsibilities toward the future generations. Along this
path, Albania will accelerate close the gap with other
countries in region similar to us, even in their aspirations.

We are committed to increase governmental and public interest
for the quality of education. We truly believe that we will
find allies within Parliament and hope for a positive reply
within next week, 15-20 December.

Sincerely,


Human Development

Indicators of Human Development (combination of three basic
components):
. A long and healthy life;
. The level of education;
. A decent standard of living.

The Problem
Education indicators
. In 1989 the average amount of education was 11.6 years, while in the year
  2000, it had decreased to 8.5 years, which means an average decrease of 3
  years in education over a decade!!!
. Level of attendance in schools has decreased in pre-elementary school as
  well as high-school. The numbers show a high dropout rate, respectively
  37 per cent and 36 per cent (compared to 1990)
. In sub-urban areas school attendance is below average.

It is recognized that access to education as well as the
quality of education in these areas is problematic

Why high level of drop-outs???

The reasons for the high level of drop-outs are diverse for
different levels of education.
. In pre-elementary education, drop-out is related to the closing of public
  institutions.
. Related to obligatory education, decrease in attendance is mainly caused
  by 2 factors:
 . 35 per cent of students that drop-out from school do so due to economic
   reasons
 . Meanwhile, almost one of fifth of them drop-out from school because of
   the poor level and the low quality of education

Other problems
. The number of schools has decreased with 55 per cent
. Their closing has its effect on poor families by bringing a decrease in
  the level of their education
. Urban population growth, large number of teachers without relevant
  related education - especially in remote areas - are other factors that
  cause a decrease in the number of the students attending high school
. 12-per cent of the population over 15 years old is unable to read and to
  write, thus is classified as .illiterate..
. The level of illiteracy in urban areas (7 per cent) and the rural areas
 (19 per cent) is disproportional.
. 83,5 % of poverty is found among individuals without education (4.1%) or
  ones with elementary education (79.4%) (taken from INSTAT)
. The Public Education Service suffers from quality problems related to:
. Educational tools and instruments;
. An increase in the no. of teacher.s without relevant related education;
. Serious deficiencies in teacher.s vocational trainings concern outdated
  or ingrained teaching methods;
. Content problems, etc.
. The quality of education is lower in urban areas, remote areas and
  sub-urban areas.

The Causes

. During the last ten years, public funds for education remain around 10
  per cent of budget expenses, but their reflection in the GDP has been
  decreasing.
. From 3, 8 per cent in 1995, this indicator has decreased to 2, 8 percent
  in 2002, which is much lower than the level of other Eastern European
  Countries.

Commitments of the Albanian Government

Millennium Development Goals
The Albanian Response
 "or what YOU have committed"
. Goal 3: Ensure that, by the year 2015, children  everywhere, boys and
  girls alike, will be able to complete a full course of primary schooling.
Taken from Albania and Millennium Development Goals, pg.17

Millennium Development Goals
The Albanian Response
 "or what YOU have committed"
Increase the level of attendance in elementary education
- From 90 percent in the year 2000 to 94 percent in the year 2004 and 100
  percent in the year 2015, divided in accordance with groups of population
  and areas.

Increase the level of attendance in secondary education
- From 40 percent in the year 2000 to 50 percent in the year 2004
Increase the average of years of education
- From 8.5 years in 2000 to 10 years in 2004.


UN Recommendations on Millennium Development Goals

. Possibilities should be created to increase financing for the educational
  sector at all levels and in all regions. Thus, an increase of the share
  of budget expenditures for education (as a percentage of the GDP) should
  be considered as one of the primary goals that the government should
  strive for.


THE PRIORITIES OF NATIONAL STRATEGY for SOCIO ECONOMIC
DEVELOPMENT (NSSED)
 "or what YOU have promised"
Priority fields of public demands are:
. Health and Education
. Infrastructure
. Improvement of governance
. Economical growth
. Social Support
. Macroeconomic stability

Goals and Objectives from NSSED
 "or what YOU have promised"
The disturbing and acute problems present in the educational system call
for direct reforms within this sector. The main goals to strengthen this
process of reforms, as well as the objectives of the education strategy
are:

. Increase participation of population within education services, focusing
  on poorest level of society and remote country areas;
. Improve quality of services and rebuilding and adapting the education
  system in accordance with market developments and needs;

The education sector.s specific objectives within the strategy for economic
growth and poverty reduction are:
. Increase participation in elementary education focusing on poorest level
  of society and remote country areas as well as increasing participation
  in secondary education, especially professional education
. Improve the quality of teaching methods
. Expand professional education and adapt it better to market needs.
. Increase administration efficiency and education system financial
  efficiency


The Strategy translated into funds

The major problems of poverty in rural and remote areas of the
country are the poor quality of essential services as well as
health and education services, requiring more sources which
need to be addressed in order to solve these problems. This
leads to a decrease in sources available for solving problems
of other problematic areas regarding development.

Strategic Priorities in MTEF
Strategic priorities for public expenditures under 2004-06
MTEF, remain largely unchanged and reflect the policy and
program proposals identified in NSSED
These are:
. To increase the share of GDP allocated to health and education which is
  very low in comparison to international standards and reflects the poor
  quality of public services in these sectors;

A Comparison to other countries in the world
The budget for education as percentage of the GDP

. 1st  place 	Moldova 	10.3%
. 24th place  	Congo, 		5.9%
. 39th place  	Macedonia, 	4.9%
. 92nd place  	Sri Lanka	2.9%
. 93rd place  	Albania		2.8%
. 94th place  	Benin		2.7%
. 95th place  	Ethiopia	2.7%
. 96th place  	Antigua and Barbuda 2.6%
. 97th place  	Mozambique	2.6%
. 98th place  	Nicaragua	2.6%
. 99th place  	Bhutan		2.4%
. 100th place  	Uganda		2.4%

. Average               		4.75 %

Strategic Priorities under MTEF
  "or what YOU have promised on June 2003"
According to NSSED, strategic priorities of public expenditures which are
sustained by financial sources are:
. Increase resources, both in real terms and as a share of the GDP, which
  are allocated to health and education sectors;

Linking MTEF and NSSED
. Budget program and resource ceiling for 2004 are based on the priority
  measures identified under the NSSED.
. Linking and settling of the correct ratios between the NSSED, MTEF
  2004-06 and the draft Budget 2004 is considered as a process and
  principal goal of this framework.

Linking MTEF and NSSED
. MTEF assures all the needed mechanisms through which the main priority
  objectives, identified under the NSSED, can be integrated in to the
  budget process

Strategic settlement of Priorities
. Strategic prioritization of public expenditures is beginning to be
  achieved through the MTEF process. The NSSED has highlighted the
  strategic requirements for a relative redistribution of resources toward
  health and education sectors which address the relatively low levels of
  spending within these sectors.

NSSED Priorities

Priority fields of public demands will be:
. Health and Education
. Infrastructure
. Governance improvement
. Economical growth
. Social Support
. Macroeconomic stability


In the meantime!?!

NSSED Promises that:
. Human Development:
Education: The percentage of the GDP allocated to education will be
increased from 3.4 in 2002 to 3.7 of GDP in 2004

MTEF Promises that:
. Education expenditures are envisioned to increase from 3.0% of GDP in
  2004 to 3.1% of GDP in 2006.

A Comparison to other countries in the world
With the above mentioned level of progress of 0.1% in 3 years, Albania will
achieve the current level of education of:
. Macedonia in	57 years
. Congo in	87 years
. Moldova in	219 years

Budget 2004
. Education expenditures are projected to be 3.1% of the GDP

What WE ask for?
. Recognition of the promises made regarding the increase of the percentage
for education of the 2004 budget from 3.1% in 3.7% of GDP

----------


## Albo

Protesta e paguar = Propagande
Proteste = Forme e hapur dhe e pakushtezuar e shprehjes se pakenaqesise se masave.

Nje fjale e urte popullore thote: "Stambolli digjet, k.... krihet!" dhe e njejta gje mund te thuhet edhe per aktivitetin e Mjaft. Keta protestojne per autobuzat, telefonat dhe arsimin, kur shqiptaret ende e marrin buken me liste dhe energjia elektrike mungon me dite te tera ne qytete te vecanta.

Po korrupsionin, per korrupsionin dhe te korruptuarit e veteshpallur neper TV shqiptare, per ta nuk proteston MJAFT?!

Emisioni 'Fiks-Fare' po ben nje pune 100 here me te madhe sensibilizuese per problemet e mprehta shoqerore se sa Mjaft dhe stafi i paguar i tij.

Albo

----------


## Thjeshtesia

Rastesisht u njoha me nje gazete elektronike shqiptare shume interesante www.ezeta.org
Ne numrin e fundit ishte nje artikull pyetje-pergjigje me Erion Veliaj.  Titullohet "JU DHE MJAFT-I: ne shenjestren tuaj, Erion Veliaj, lider i Mjaft-it"

Do te ishte shume perfituese nese do t'i lexonit vete pergjigjet e disa pyetjeve shume te mire qe jane ngritur edhe ketu ne forum, nga goja e vete Veliajt.

----------


## Albo

Faleminderit per informacionin Thjeshtesia. Nga ajo interviste une u shokova vetem nga nje fakt qe del ne nje pyetje:

MJAFT ka shpenzuar $90000 ne nje fushate sensibilizimi ne media per ekzistencen e saj!

Nuk ka nevoje per koment nje shifer e tille e shpenzuar nga nje organizate jo-qeveritare dhe jo-fitimprurese.

Albo

----------


## Thjeshtesia

Lëvizja Mjaft ka organizuar dje një protestë para selisë së qeverisë në nderim të viktimave të 9 janarit

Kthehet Nano, pritet me qirinj e parulla

Mijëra qytetarë protestojnë për pushimet e zgjatura të kryeministrit Nano

Darina Tanushi

TIRANË  Lëvizja Mjaft, e mbështetur edhe nga shumë qytetarë ka protestuar dje përpara Kryeministrisë me qirinj, lule dhe parulla. Nisur edhe nga tragjedia e fundit, ku mbi 20 shqiptarë humbën jetën në kërkim të një jete më të mirë përtej detit, drejtuesit e lëvizjes Mjaft kanë dalë dje, para selisë së Kryeministrisë, duke mbajtur në dorë një pankartë të zezë dhe më pas në letra të bardha shumë qytetarë që janë solidarizuar me këtë nismë të tyre, kanë shprehur mendimet e tyre. Në këto parulla shkruhej dhe shprehej keqardhja për viktimat e 9 janarit dhe kërkohej më shumë vëmendje nga qeveria dhe sidomos nga kryeministri Fatos Nano, i cili siç thuhej edhe në këto parulla të shtruara për tokë në trotuarin para kryeministrisë, vazhdon pushimet, ndërkohë që duhet të marrë përgjegjësitë e tij për vendin dhe sidomos për këtë tragjedi. Shumë qytetarë kanë kaluar dhe janë bashkuar me këtë protestë të qetë. Gra, burra, të rinj dhe të reja, madje edhe fëmijë, kanë ndezur nga një qiri në nderim të viktimave të pafajshme që humbën jetën në ujërat e detit Jon, në Vlorë, tri ditë më parë. Sipas njërit prej drejtuesve të lëvizjes Mjaft, Erion Veliaj kanë rreth 20 mijë qytetarë që janë solidarizuar me këtë protestë, ndërsa janë blerë rreth 6 mijë copë qirinj, të cilët u janë shpërndarë njerëzve që kanë ardhur dhe janë bashkuar në sheshin para selisë së Kryeministrisë. Ndërkohë, drejtuesit e lëvizjes Mjaft kanë zbritur edhe në rrugën e Durrësit, pikërisht në hyrje të qytetit, nga ku pritej të hynte edhe kryeministri që po dje, kthehej nga pushimet në Turqi. Tre parulla të mëdha me ngjyrë të bardhë mbanin të shkruar me të kuqe, tre citime: Mirëse erdhe Nano djali se dhe ne na mori malli, Hallall pushimet. Për ne u kujdesën KESH-i, Telekomi dhe ujësjellësi. Dhe të trija këto parulla mbanin mbishkrimin nga kongresmenët. Kjo mënyrë ironike, për ti uruar mirëseardhjen kryeministrit Fatos Nano është zgjedhur nga drejtuesit e lëvizjes Mjaft, të cilët në fakt kishin përgatitur tjetër mikpritje për kryeministrin, por ndryshimi ndodhi për shkak të tragjedisë që ndodhi. Në fletët e bardha që ishin shtruar në trotuarin para kryeministrisë dhe që lexoheshin e shtoheshin nga qytetarët e shumtë, kishte mjaft fyerje për kryeministrin Fatos Nano, mbushur edhe me mllefin që krijoi ngjarja tragjike e ndodhur para tri ditësh. Protestat kanë vazhduar deri afër mesnatës dhe do të vazhdojnë edhe sot, pas orarit zyrtar të punës, për të sensibilizuar të gjithë njerëzit, por edhe për të kërkuar me forcë përmirësimin e gjendjes së shqiptarëve. Lëvizja Mjaft është shprehur se ajo që ndodhi ditën e premte duhet të rëndojë si një njollë e errët turpi në ndërgjegjen e të gjithëve pa përjashtuar askënd, madje as vetë ne, shprehen ata në një deklaratë për shtyp. Ata pyesin se a mund të ketë shqiptarë që të mos dëshirojnë të ikin me çdo mjet nga vendi , kur sipas INSTAT vetëm 33% e individëve të aftë për punë pohojnë se e kanë një vend pune, kur tre të katërtat e banesave në fshat nuk kanë akses të ujit të pijshëm, kur më pak se gjysma e numrit të përgjithshëm të familjeve kanë ujë të pandërprerë, kur 72.7% e popullsisë kanë ndërprerje të përditshme dhe të gjata të energjisë elektrike dhe kur afërsisht një në pesë fëmijë është i pazhvilluar siç duhet për shkak të kequshqyerjes.

Shekulli
12/01/2004

----------


## Albo

*Lëvizja "Mjaft" i përket gjithë qytetarëve*


BESJAN PESHA *

Kohët e fundit ka filluar të aludohet shumë mbi qëllimet e lëvizjes Mjaft, madje nuk mungojnë as ata që përpiqen të zbulojnë të fshehtat e këtij grupimi qytetar me anë të teorive të ndryshme të konspiracionit. Duket shumë qartë se ka konfuzion midis asaj që lëvizja është në vetvete dhe asaj që disa pretendojnë të jetë apo të bëhet. Ky konfuzion me sa duket i ka rrënjët në historinë e këtyre 13 viteve politikë shqiptare. 13 vite gjatë të cilave kjo politikë, përpos dëmeve të tjera, ka arritur të kthejë kokëposhtë vlerat qytetare, duke i zëvendësuar ato me antivlera që bien ndesh me qytetarinë dhe me kombin.
Lëvizja Mjaft lindi si një nevojë e pashmangshme për qytetari në një vend ku përvoja të ngjashme kanë qenë të dobëta, nuk kanë patur qëndrueshmëri apo kanë lindur dhe janë përdorur si nevojë e politikës kur kjo ka patur nevojën e pseudoidentifikimit manipulues të shoqërisë civile. Qysh prej fillimeve të lëvizjes e deri në ditët e sotme është vënë re se në protesta marrin pjesë qytetarë të cilët nuk kanë protestuar ndonjëherë, qytetarë të cilët ndoshta janë shquar për militantizmin partiak, por edhe për bindje civile. Këta qytetarë fatmirësisht kanë filluar të rehabilitojnë sensin e protestës e të shfaqin më në fund shenja të mosbindjes civile.
Nga njerëz të ndryshëm, shpesh kemi dëgjuar ditët e fundit termat dështim apo pësim. Lëvizja nuk është diçka që pëson, sepse në thelb ajo është një lëvizje që vazhdon. Këto terma i përkasin programeve politike, ose ndonjë qeverisjeje konkrete. Lëvizja bazohet në parime themelore dhe në plane afatgjata strategjike të bazuara në këto parime. Por ajo nuk ka program të bazuar mbi objektiva të matshëm materialisht. Ajo që ne synojmë tashmë është formuluar disa herë: synohet ngritja e vlerave të reja të qytetarisë. Si rrjedhojë, lëvizjet qytetare si Mjaft-i, asnjëherë nuk mund të dështojnë, për sa kohë që vlerat mbarten dhe përcillen. 
Lëvizja e konsideron të dobishëm imazhin e mirë që ka arritur të përcjellë për Shqipërinë në mediat ndërkombëtare. Ajo që ne bëjmë është si të thuash ekskluzive për shqiptarët. Lëvizja në vetvete mbart gjithashtu një nacionalizëm të butë, nacionalizëm i cili synon rikthimin e krenarisë së natyrshme në shqiptimin e fjalëve atdhe, patriot etj. 
Mjaft-i nuk ka një afat kohor brenda të cilit duhet të përmbushet apo finalizohet sepse, nuk ka qëllime materiale që ezaurohen. Vlerat e lëvizjes i rezistojnë kohës dhe janë në harmoni me sistemin që vendi aspiron. Ne duam që të gjithë së bashku të kuptojmë që një sistem nuk mund të jetë kurrë demokratik për sa kohë sa qytetarët nuk bëhen pjesë e vendimmarrjes, edhe pas procesit të votimit. Mospjesëmarrja qytetare do të sjellë gjithnjë vendime arbitrare dhe mungesë përgjegjësie. Në këtë kuadër, lëvizja do të vazhdojë të lëvizë jo vetëm vertikalisht por edhe horizontalisht duke mos artikuluar vetëm nevojat kombëtare të qytetarisë por edhe ato lokale. 
Lëvizja është e qytetarëve dhe jo e një grupi njerëzish. E tillë duhet të mbetet. Qëllimi ynë i vetëm është tu shërbejmë sa më mirë dhe në mënyrë të ndershme bashkëqytetarëve tanë. Nuk është qëllimi ynë të rrëzojmë qeveri e ministra. Kur kjo ndodh, ndodh sepse duhet dëshmuar që qytetaria aktive është çelësi i zgjidhjes së problemeve shqiptare dhe se sovrani i vërtetë është populli. Edhe në rastet kur funksionarët nuk reagojnë ndaj protestave qytetare, lëvizja është e suksesshme sepse tregon qartë dhe nxjerr në pah se sa e pandjeshme është aksh qeverisje ndaj kërkesave të votuesve të vet. Besojmë është e qartë se nëse nuk do të kishte reagim qytetar, kjo pandjeshmëri nuk do të vihej kurrë në dukje. Me pak fjalë, Mjaft do të thotë qytetari dhe ata që thonë Mjaft tregojnë se janë të përkushtuar ndaj vetvetes.

*Autori është një nga drejtuesit e lëvizjes Mjaft

----------


## Albo

*Fletërrufeja e Majkos dhe Lëvizja "Mjaft"* 

Nga Mero Baze 

Në fillim të Dhjetorit 1990 në sallonet e Fakultetit të Inxhinierisë u shfaq një fletërrufe rinie kundër mungesës së dritave, të cilën dikush e zhduku menjëherë. Më pas sekretari i rinisë i njërit prej grupeve, i cili quhej Pandeli Majko, u thirr në Komitet të Rinisë dhe u udhëzua ta vendosë përsëri fletërrufenë, se ishte udhëzim për të shfryrë protestat e rinisë. Dhe fletërrufeja u vu përsëri në vendin e vet. Disa ditë më pas pasuan protestat reale të studentëve dhe historia e fletërrufesë "me gjasme" u harrua, por Pandeli Majko mbeti në politikë.

Ky detaj m'u kujtua dje ndërsa shikoja rebelimin e studentëve për drita para kryeministrisë. Të irrituar me papërgjegjësinë e qeverisë ndaj fatit të tyre, ata hodhën mes të tjerash parrulla të qarta politike kundër Kryeministrit, qeverisë, KESH-it si dhe u bënë thirrje qytetarëve të Tiranës për mbështetje. Megjithëse të paorganizuar dhe spontanë në protestë, oratorët që morën fjalën duket që ishin më të orientuar drejt protestës reale.

Por ajo që më bëri përshtypje ishte mbërritja e disa të rinjve të Lëvizjes "Mjaft" mes protestuesve. Me magnetofon në dorë dhe me sllogane të gatshme të lëvizjes së tyre, ata tentuan të bëhen oratorët e protestës, duke kthyer në lajtmotiv kryesor të protestës, faktin që ajo protestë nuk ishte politike. Një orator i Lëvizjes ishte aq i vendosur të përmendte këtë fjali pas çdo fraze, sa duket se kishte vajtur aty për të shmangur ndonjë keqkuptim të madh të studentëve me qeverinë. Oratori u ngjir së thëni se kjo protestë nuk është politike, se ata nuk janë aty për politikë e të tjera dokrra si këto, saqë policët që kishin dalë për t'u siguruar se mos prekej kryeministria, më ngjanin më afër studentëve sesa ky djalurçinë, i cili duke vjedhur protestën e studentëve, ishte duke u kujdesur për të mos iu shkaktuar asnjë dëm qeverisë prej saj. 

Kjo prirje e disa veprimtarëve të Lëvizjes "Mjaft" po kthehet në mani ditët e fundit dhe po përdoret për një marketing të gjerë me burim thashethemnajën se ata janë të udhëzuar të mos protestojnë kundër qeverisë. Ata kanë një vit që përmes një projekti të sponsorizuar për të nxitur reagimin qytetar, nuk kanë bërë dot më shumë se 20 vetë bashkë, përveç rastit kur ua ka mbushur sheshin opozita, dhe dje kur rreth 500 veta u mblodhën vetë, ata u gjendën aty me urgjencë për t'i shpërndarë. Dhe s'di pse ai djalë më kujtoi fletërrufenë e Pandeliut në vitin 1990, që duke bërë gjasme se po kritikonte qeverinë, donte ta shpëtonte atë.

----------

